# Tell your customers not to believe everthing on the Internet



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

http://youtu.be/y9NBdZcH3nE


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

what an idiot. title should be how to replace an s trap with a p trap and still have an s trap. and remember, if they dont find you handsome, they will at least find you handy:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

But still he's a clown contractor.... he replaced an s trap for z trap.... the trap was almost dry so he gotta be tried a few times before :lol:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

E-How...
Well known for misinformation on the net...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the beard,,, 
I bet that Recto-seal sticks well in his red beard....

couldent tell how much of a butt-crack he is showing...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

"But it's on Youtube with almost 8,000 views! And he said he is a contractor. What's not to believe?" ddc40dde48dde49dde4addc40


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> "But it's on Youtube with almost 8,000 views! And he said he is a contractor. What's not to believe?" ddc40dde48dde49dde4addc40


You're right, Mr Elbow has almost 8000 views, 5 like and 6, well 7 unlike now....


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my, lets see... I'll just click here...8 dislikes now...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> Oh my, lets see... I'll just click here...8 dislikes now...


You know that's a good idea. Let's see how many dislikes he can get?


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Dumb G.C. making an ass of himself thinking he knows what he is talking about. 

Hire a plumber people.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a freaking idiot


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I replaced a 50 gallon electric hot water heater with a 50 gallon cold water heater... I is a GC now!!!


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I've replaced tons of Hot Water Heaters... Ha why do I need to heat hot water??? I'm a GC now too also I gave him another dislike


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

We should find all of the phonies one at a time giving people advice on YouTube and out them as a plumbing community


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

What was wrong with the back to back J-bends? Now with the new P-trap,there's enough room to splice in a 1 1/2 slip joint tee, then an AAV..:laughing:

Let's see how he does that with a McGuire 17 ga. trap that he has to cut..


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah or just tee in a garbage disposal and maybe the laundry box as well ha ha


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yeah or just tee in a garbage disposal and maybe the laundry box as well ha ha


Better yet... A saddle tee at the bottom of the J bend, feed the icemaker in the fridge with greywater.


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

The sad thing is he thinks he a hero. Dumb***


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I tried to watch it. Got annoyed about 46 seconds in. Hit dislike and went back to eighties metal videos


----------

